# All dialects: Relative pronouns الأسماء الموصولة



## Amirali1383koohi

😀 مرحباً بالجميع
هل يمكنكم أن تخبروني بالأسماء الموصولة في كل اللهجات العربية و العربية الفصحى ؟
شكراً مقدماً


----------



## WadiH

في الفصحى الأسماء الموصولة كثيرة وتختلف حسب الذكورة والأنوثة والعدد ويسهل الحصول عليها عبر بحث في الإنترنت لكن باختصار هي:

الذي
التي
اللذان/اللذَيْن
اللتان/اللتَين
الذِين
اللاتي/اللائي/اللواتي

وهناك أيضاً الاسم الموصول (ما) المستخدم لغير العاقل

في معظم اللهجات اندمجت الأسماء الموصولة كلها في "اللي" والتي تصبح أحياناً "ألـ"
كما ما زالت (ما) الموصولة موجودة في بعض اللهجات

في الشعر النبطي (شعر قبائل الجزيرة العربية) تظهر الأسماء الموصولة الفصيحة مثل الذي/التي/الذين كثيراً حيث أنها تساعد في إقامة الوزن الشعري وهذا يدل أنها ظلت مستخدمة في هذه اللهجات إلى زمن متأخر


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا على التوضيحات القيّمة
هل الكلمة (يللي) مستخدمة ؟
 : مثلا احد اصدقائي قاللي أن في لبنان يقولون 
هو يللي راح عالمدرسة
ما هو رأيك ؟؟


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

في رأيي يللي تعني يا من , صحيح ؟؟
فلماذا يقولونها اللبنانيون في هذه الجملة ؟
هو يللي راح عل مدرسة


----------



## WadiH

صحيح في لبنان يقولون ياللي بدلاً من اللي، وأظنها من باب تسهيل الهمز، أي أنه لا علاقة لها بحرف النداء (يا)

وجوابك ذكرني كذلك بالاسم الموصول "من" وهو موجود في الفصحى وفي لهجات جزيرة العرب، ولا أذكر أني سمعتها في لهجات آخرى.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا عال مساعدة


----------



## WadiH

عفواً


----------



## fenakhay

In Moroccan Arabic 

اللي (2elli/lli)


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

fenakhay said:


> In Moroccan Arabic
> 
> اللي (2elli/lli)


شكرا عليك


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

قال أحد أصدقائي أن يوجد الأسم الموصول الآخر و هو (ذا) ، أ هذا صحيح ؟
مثلا
من ذا سافر
في أي صيغ لازم أن نستخدمه ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ما ومَن are also used in some dialects, mostly in set phrases such as حيّا الله من جانة (Iraqi Arabic) and مبروك ما جاكم (Palestinian Arabic) but sometimes also in general speech such as قد ما درست ما نجحت (PA).



Wadi Hanifa said:


> في الشعر النبطي (شعر قبائل الجزيرة العربية) تظهر الأسماء الموصولة الفصيحة مثل الذي/التي/الذين كثيراً حيث أنها تساعد في إقامة الوزن الشعري وهذا يدل أنها ظلت مستخدمة في هذه اللهجات إلى زمن متأخر



ربما ظلت مستخدمة لفترة متأخرة، ولكنني أظن أن استخدامها في الشعر تأخر أكثر من استخدامها في الكلام العادي لأن الشعر وإن كان بالعامية كان يستخدم لغة أفضل من الكلام العادي في كل العصور



Amirali1383koohi said:


> قال أحد أصدقائي أن يوجد الأسم الموصول الآخر و هو (ذا) ، أ هذا صحيح ؟
> مثلا
> من ذا سافر
> في أي صيغ لازم أن نستخدمه ؟



Maybe, I can't be sure because in the example you gave it seems to me that it's most probably اسم موصول - maybe if you mention the dialect someone can confirm. Keep in mind though that most of the time ذا is actually اسم إشارة, contraction of هذا.


----------



## Sun-Shine

This may help الاسم الموصول
*- أَنْ تكونَ مسبوقةًبـ – (مَنْ أو ما) الاستفهاميتين
أن تَكونَ كلمةُ (مَنْ) و(ما) مستقلةً بلفظها ومعناها
ألا تكون (ذا) اسمَ إشارةٍ*


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا لكم على التوضيحات و المساعدة


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> ما ومَن are also used in some dialects, mostly in set phrases such as حيّا الله من جانة (Iraqi Arabic) and مبروك ما جاكم (Palestinian Arabic) but sometimes also in general speech such as قد ما درست ما نجحت (PA).



صحيح سمعت "من" في لهجات العراق وغيرها.  يبدو أن الذاكرة في انحدار، فمن المفترض أن أذكر أن الاسم الموصول "من" موجود أيضاً في كثير من اللهجات بصيغة "مين".



> ربما ظلت مستخدمة لفترة متأخرة، ولكنني أظن أن استخدامها في الشعر تأخر أكثر من استخدامها في الكلام العادي لأن الشعر وإن كان بالعامية كان يستخدم لغة أفضل من الكلام العادي في كل العصور



صحيح هذا ما قصدته.



> Maybe, I can't be sure because in the example you gave it seems to me that it's most probably اسم موصول - maybe if you mention the dialect someone can confirm. Keep in mind though that most of the time ذا is actually اسم إشارة, contraction of هذا.



كتب النحو القديمة تذكر الاسم الموصول "ذو" في بعض اللهجات (أظنهم ينسبونها لطيء)، ونجده في نقش النمارة المشهور "ملك العرب كله ذو أسر التاج"، لكن لا أظنه يستخدم في الفصحى الكلاسيكية ولا أدري لو كان له أثر في اللهجات العامية..


----------



## fenakhay

Wadi Hanifa said:


> كتب النحو القديمة تذكر الاسم الموصول "ذو" في بعض اللهجات (أظنهم ينسبونها لطيء)، ونجده في نقش النمارة المشهور "ملك العرب كله ذو أسر التاج"، لكن لا أظنه يستخدم في الفصحى الكلاسيكية ولا أدري لو كان له أثر في اللهجات العامية..



In Moroccan Arabic, we use ذي as a genitive particle.

Example : الدار دي الوالد = eD-Dar di l-walid (My dad's house)


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

fenakhay said:


> In Moroccan Arabic, we use ذي as a genitive particle.
> 
> Example : الدار دي الوالد = eD-Dar di l-walid (My dad's house)


شكرا كثيييرا و لكن لم أفهم شيئا 
 في هذه الجملة ؟  My أين الكلمة


----------



## fenakhay

Amirali1383koohi said:


> شكرا كثيييرا و لكن لم أفهم شيئا
> في هذه الجملة ؟  My أين الكلمة


It is implied since you can have only one dad lol. Lit. : Father's house


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا


----------



## Hemza

Wadi Hanifa said:


> صحيح سمعت "من" في لهجات العراق وغيرها.  يبدو أن الذاكرة في انحدار، فمن المفترض أن أذكر أن الاسم الموصول "من" موجود أيضاً في كثير من اللهجات بصيغة "مين".


ليس في لجهات المغرب فهناك استخدام "مَن" شائع (أحيانا بجانب "شكون") لكن لا يوجد "مين"ما عدا يمكن في ليبيا لكن أظن أن نتيجة التأثير المصري


----------

